# Can't install XBMC



## chessmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

```
===>  Checking if multimedia/xbmc already installed
pkg_add: can't stat package file '/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.2_1.tbz'
*** [install-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

I can't install the port. This is done in ports not when I'm trying to install the package which is not the 12.2_1 revision.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 9, 2013)

[cmd=] pkg_add -f [/cmd] works?


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> [cmd=] pkg_add -f [/cmd] works?


Works Yes! But does it work with `make install clean`? No. So, I'm unable to install the port for some odd reason. Which is the result of the error message when I attempt to do this.


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

`make install clean`

Still getting this nasty error.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

Try updating your ports tree again. There's some work going on that affects all ports and you may just have hit a snag.


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try updating your ports tree again. There's some work going on that affects all ports and you may just have hit a snag.



The `make` command builds XBMC but it will not install? What may be the reason that will prevent this from installing? This help solved some other problems I had with other broken ports but, my only sole problem is this one right now: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40409.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> The `make` command builds xbmc but it will not install? What maybe the reason that will prevent this from installing?


They're working on staging so a regular user will be able to build a port. The order of things seems to have changed too. In the past a package wasn't created prior to installation. You could only create a package _after_ the install was done. Not all ports have been updated and some still require a bit of work.


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They're working on staging so a regular user will be able to build a port. The order of things seems to have changed too. In the past a package wasn't created prior to installation. You could only create a package _after_ the install was done. Not all ports have been updated and some still require a bit of work.



I shouldn't `deinstall` this x(. I started having these problems about two days ago after removing it. Is it safe to report this as a PR?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Is it safe to report this as a PR?


I'd give it a few more days. But if it still refuses to build I'd report it.

You can keep an eye on any changes here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/multimedia/xbmc/Makefile?view=log

You can also try to edit the Makefile, if you look at the differences of the previous version. As far as I can see you only need to add back NO_STAGE and modify the post-install: a bit.


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'd give it a few more days. But if it still refuses to build I'd report it.
> 
> You can keep an eye on any changes here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/multimedia/xbmc/Makefile?view=log
> 
> You can also try to edit the Makefile, if you look at the differences of the previous version. As far as I can see you only need to add back NO_STAGE and modify the post-install: a bit.


Thanks for the suggestion. Editing the Makefile and changing the diffs successfully installed the port.


----------



## chessmaster (Oct 20, 2013)

This port doesn't compile with `non-free`. That is why it doesn't compile. But with it disabled it's properly installed.


----------

